# Copper HM X Red Dragon HMPK Spawn Log



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum and this is my first time trying to breed bettas.

I have quite a decent collection of bettas, but my first try at breeding would be between a male Copper halfmoon and a female red dragon halfmoon plakat in a simple 2ft by 1ft tank with live plants, java moss and some indian almond leaves.

Here's a picture of them both:

The male Copper HM


The female Red Dragon HMPK (picture taken after they mated - some scale damage)


Left them alone overnight and by morning, success! We have eggs!


Male taking care of the eggs


They hatched the next day.. which is today, 2nd May 2014


Lets hope most of these babies survive 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 4, 2014)

Those babies should be pretty!


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Picture of some of the babies, taken on 03 May 2014


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

very nice and congratulations  im a lover of dragons so i will be following up this spawn log...should be interesting to see the results you obtain from this spawn .


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

bettaboyshiva said:


> very nice and congratulations  im a lover of dragons so i will be following up this spawn log...should be interesting to see the results you obtain from this spawn .


Thanks!

I'm a huge fan of dragons too. Lets hope for some fine specimens in this spawn.

Just an update, the babies seems to be doing well. Can't really do a head count as they are still plenty of them. And I already gave up on taking photos as they are still quite tiny and I have a crappy phone camera which refuses to focus on them. Hope to get some shots in next week.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, beautiful pair. good luck


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Its been two weeks since the babies hatched.

Abit difficult to photograph on my lame phone camera. Here is the best I could get.

They are about 0.2-0.3 inches long and under lighting, I can see some are starting to show some metallic colors while some are reddish. This is gonna be interesting!

Oh and I lost count at about 70+ fries


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

They're gonna be so pretty


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

The fries are 1 month old today.. finally managed to get some decent pics of them.. 

the whole lot in their tank



a bunch of them in one corner..



... and another bunch in the other corner



and here's the biggest one...



hope you enjoyed the pics


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Feeding time!

Feeding them live daphnias through a tube




and manage to get a shot of one of the bigger ones..



thats all for now!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

very nice! thanks for sharing the photos. kids actually look like they're coloring up!


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Tried feeding them tubifex worms earlier.. man did they go at it! All big round bellies after 15 mins.. :-D


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

FAT BELLIES


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Adorable fry! Can't wait to see more photos! Are you planning on selling them?


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

taylorrae said:


> Adorable fry! Can't wait to see more photos! Are you planning on selling them?


Hi, thank you for the kind comments. Will probably see how they turn out and then decide whether to sell them individually or in bulk to a LFS. Probably keep a nice pair for myself too.


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

Here's a video of them feeding at 1.5 months

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ss_NWKO0slg


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

How cute! what's that you feed them with?


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> How cute! what's that you feed them with?


Thanks! Was feeding them live tubifex worms..


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I meant the dispenser they're eating out of. Bettas are so adorable when they're young.


----------



## emuted (Apr 24, 2014)

At two months


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Squee<3


----------



## taylorrae (May 24, 2014)

Too cute! I love the dark blue gal (guy?) in the second photo!


----------

